

Robot Lets Doctors 'Beam' Into Remote US Hospitals - davidsmith8900
http://phys.org/news/2013-11-robots-doctors-remote-hospitals_1.html

======
bediger4000
How do the inevitable speed-of-light lag and network jitter play into this?
I've always wondered if there isn't some kind of "uncanny valley" for robotic
presence due to lag and jitter.

